# 2nd Shot at Snails, Last One Didn't Turn Out So Well



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

The first nerite snail I purchased seemed to only last a day or two. So, the fish store is getting a new batch in tomorrow and are going to replace him. Any suggestion on how to pick a healthy one. Bettas I'm getting better at snails not so much. Thanks


----------



## FintasticDiscus (Jan 10, 2015)

Watch them in the tank b4 buying. You want one that is moving about or climbing the tank. When they pull it out watch to see if its fast to respond by claming up. Look for coloring..dull colors dont necessary always mean somethings wrong but strong stripes or spots (species pending) is typically good indicator of good healthy snail. No salts in tank.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

FintasticDiscus said:


> Watch them in the tank b4 buying. You want one that is moving about or climbing the tank. When they pull it out watch to see if its fast to respond by claming up. Look for coloring..dull colors dont necessary always mean somethings wrong but strong stripes or spots (species pending) is typically good indicator of good healthy snail. No salts in tank.


Thank you!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Do you have a good amount of algae built up for it? Nerite don't always take to offered foods quickly. Or so I hear, my two died in the mail before they got to me :<


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Tress said:


> Do you have a good amount of algae built up for it? Nerite don't always take to offered foods quickly. Or so I hear, my two died in the mail before they got to me :<


No, I don't. I was thinking that I could feed them vegetables because of it. Am I right? My tanks actually don't have any at all


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

cowboy said:


> No, I don't. I was thinking that I could feed them vegetables because of it. Am I right? My tanks actually don't have any at all


I just reread your post. I didn't catch they don't take well sometimes to food. Does anyone else have experience with this? I don't want to get him if I'm just going to kill him. The reason why I wanted one is one of my fish likes to let food sink, I thought the snail would help. That and I find them interesting.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Just sometimes there will be a picky one, if you can offer them some different foods you should be ok.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Fingers crossed this guy fares better.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

It looks very active, best of luck!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Cute little guy! Good luck with him!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks! I decided to take him from one tank and put him in the other. My most innocent looking new guy who has not showed any aggression took a bite at him. Out came the snail. He's back with the most laid back one. I heard stories but it's something you gotta see to believe. Darn good thing I didn't buy two.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Yea, my nice boy killed a small snail and recently ripped off a piece of another betta's tail through the mesh divider. He's all calm and curious most the time. Bettas are funny.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

The 2nd snail kicked it the day after putting him in. I'm not sure what's going on, the tank he was in has a betta that this march he will have lived in it for two years. I think I will give up the idea of snails.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

My Tiger Nerite is the least active snail I've ever had, but he outlasted my Mystery Snail, and he's in a new spot every single morning.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Really? When I picked him up he was not stuck to anything. A black part was 1/4 out of the trap door. When I touched him with the thermometer he didn't go back inside or move. I'm assuming that means he kicked it? Am I just getting unhealthy ones?


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

You're acclimating them, right? Maybe it's something to do with your water params. Maybe you can PM someone who knows a lot about snails? AquaAurora comes to mind, but RussellTheShihTzu seems to be the go to for tank mates.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks tress


----------

